# Detail My Ride -> BMW 318i Cabrio (56k!)



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Evening Chaps.

Not posted a write up in ages, and took this weekend as the perfect opportunity to do one!

The Vehicle is an 02 BMW 318i Cabro, in good condition generally, bar a few dents, scrapes, scratches and scratch and swirl marks. The interior was immaculate, aswell as the engine bay. The owner both a member of DW, and a keen detailer in the past has a good selection of 'off the shelf' bits from halfords, never the less, it showed as the car was very clean on my arrival.

No before pics of the car, it was pretty damn clean, general road dirt and grime.

*Day 1*

Arrived to a very cold, but sunny day, and to a suprisingly clean vehicle.

First of all, I cracked on with the Interior.

A few befores...

I then cleaned all of the plastics, using APC 10:1, and Megs Detail Brush.










Including the pedals.










After a damn good hoovering, the leather was cleaned with LTT Foam Leather Cleaner, this was massaged onto the leather by hand, I find it is the best way to apply it. Then buffed with a damp microfibre.










The sun then made an appearance, to reveal the paints condition, swirly, mmm...



















RDS










I then cracked on with the exterior, and the washing stages.

First of all, vehicle was rinsed at high pressure, then cleaned the Wheels using APC 10:1 and Swissvax/Flash brushes. Arches were also cleaned using Megs Microfibre Mitt, and APC 10:1.




























Perfect.










With the wheels rinsed, it was time for some foamage. I tried out Autoperfection Cherry Wash mixed with snowstorm, to give pleasing results!




























Vehicle was then washed using Z sponges, and Autoperfection Cherry Wash, before being rinsed. Door shuts were then cleaned with APC 10:1 and Boars Hair Detail Brushes.



















Vehicle was then dried with Miracle Dryer Towels, aswell as a little Megs Last Touch. Then, moved into the garage to begin the fun.

Claying not required, owner had clayed at Christmas, being washed weekly and garaged each night, it was silky smooth.

On inspection, paint had general swirling, some scratches, and some RDS, most down to the metal/un correctable.

Broke out the PTG and took readings all over the paintwork, every where showing a very good amount of paint, no readings less than 120, some areas as high as 300-400, no sign of any re-spray/dodgy smart repair attempts before.










After inspection, tested a few combo's on the Bonnet of pad, and polish. Eventually settled with Menz IP PO91L, and Serious Performance Cutting Pads. Most panels requiring 2 hits to achieve 90%+ correction.

Some correction shots.

Before.










After.










Before.










After.










Before.









After.










50/50's.

Excuse RDS, this is Wet Sanded later, see further down.



















After.










Lovely. Paintwork all round now around 90% correction, RDS + scuffs/scrapes remained, although the owner was thrilled with the results.

The beast in action.










The end of a long day, i'm off home for food + sleep!










*Day 2*

Back again, car had been left in the owners garage overnight, so no need to re-wash.

Cracked on with finishing off the rest of the correction, aswell as introducing a little Wet Sanding on a couple of the RDS.

4000, then 2000, then 4000 were used. Before being machine polished twice with IP + SP Cutting Pads. Two hits was needed to fully correct the sanding marks.










The car fully corrected, I cracked on with finishing the vehicle off.

First of all, car was given a coat of Dodo Lime Prime, applied by Microfibre Applicator Pad, then Buffed off after around 5 minutes.

Then, applied Swissvax BOS to the paintwork, by hand on the bonnet, my Swissvax Wax Applicator on the rest. The owner is going to keep my updated on whether there is any difference in applying by hand, or pad.

Finishing touches, wiped down with Last Touch to remove dust, hood hoovered. Panel gaps dusted, glass cleaned.

Wheels QD'd, tyres and plastics dressed with CG New Look Trim Gel. Final buff .

Et Voila. I give you the beast in all its glory, 95% corrected, and looking stunning. The pictures really don't do it Justice, in every sense of the word, it looked awesome.



































































































































































*Total Work Time* - 18 hours

Thanks for reading.

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Very thorough job there Gaz.:thumb: Where did you get that wheel brush? Looks very useful.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Halfords. £8, lambswool. Its from Flash, they had a few other brushes/bits that looked quite useful, although only had a tenner on me.


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Cracking job fella :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Looks the nutz that Gaz, top job ! :thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Superb job and finish - well done!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Excellent job Gaz. The car looks absolutely superb in the afters:thumb: 

No stripes on the mats though, change of heart?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Kudos to you mate - it looks cracking! Get yourself some more practice with the rotary and you'll be getting 100% correction in half the time!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great work Gaz and nicely laid out post

Betting the owner was well chuffed!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent work Gaz looks spot on mate.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Impressive work young sir 
:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work and great write up as usual Gaz.:thumb: :thumb: 

I got a flash brush yesterday and its great for my wheels. Just the right size/shape for the fronts and spoke gaps. Bit bendy though aren't they??


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice results, the hood looked like it was from an old car when seeing that pic yesterday! :lol: 
Looks like a local area?

Nice to work inside. Too cold to be outside at the moment  

Try the PTG on the plastic?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent Gaz, looks great and a very thorough write up


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Spot on!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work as always Gaz :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work Gaz and good to see the rotary in action:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

A job well done there young padawan!! The force is with you! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work there Gaz and a superb finish :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Top work chap!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice job Gaz, very thorough and nice correction and a great finish :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

That is fantastic Gaz - and the photography is spot on mate.:argie: 

How did you find the wet-sanding? I tried some on a scrap panel just after Christmas and it's scary stuff seeing it in its sanded stage. All becomes well after a few hits on the rotary though. 

Once again - a great piece of detailing.:thumb:


----------



## xwh (Jan 25, 2008)

nice job mate


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice work indeed :thumb:


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

great finish gaz love that colour


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments, 3 pages in an hour!!

Mike -> PTG doesn't work on Plastics, damn 

Hotwaxxx -> Wet sanding isn't scary, as long as your comfortable with machine polishing, removing the marks will be a doddle.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Top job G and a great write up:thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice work Gaz looks great :thumb: 

Have to pop into Halfords have a look at that wheel brush


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

good work Jnr! 

You said PTG readings were 3-400 microns in some areas, but there were no signs of re-sprayed areas. You realise that those areas that read 3-400 were actually re-sprayed or did i read that sentence wrong?


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Gaz,

Thanks for all the hard work this weekend at last I can park my car in the sunlight without cringing:thumb: 

It was a pleasure meeting you and I will see you at the start of the summer for another layer of BOS.

I might be on the phone in a few days if the :buffer: and the volvo interface all goes wrong:lol: 

Top job mate.

Tom


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Very, very nice Gaz! :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

A credit to yourself there mate. You not use a rotary?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> You said PTG readings were 3-400 microns in some areas, but there were no signs of re-sprayed areas. You realise that those areas that read 3-400 were actually re-sprayed or did i read that sentence wrong?


That's what I thought.

Fantastic paint correction, excellent job Gaz:thumb:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice work Gaz,looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> good work Jnr!
> 
> You said PTG readings were 3-400 microns in some areas, but there were no signs of re-sprayed areas. You realise that those areas that read 3-400 were actually re-sprayed or did i read that sentence wrong?


Clark. I think it was areas where paint must have collected, as it would be a line across the bottom of a panel where it was high, and it would gradually increase down to the line of high readings. If it was a re-spray to half a panel, they done a bloody good job!



tommyboy said:


> Gaz,
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work this weekend at last I can park my car in the sunlight without cringing:thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Was a pleasure this weekend, glad you are happy with the results.



paddy328 said:


> A credit to yourself there mate. You not use a rotary?


I do, although am still homing my skills on practice panels.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

well done Gaz, top job :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work mate, it looks cracking


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet job Gaz


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Clark. I think it was areas where paint must have collected, as it would be a line across the bottom of a panel where it was high, and it would gradually increase down to the line of high readings. If it was a re-spray to half a panel, they done a bloody good job!


Cool, just wondered


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks superb - out of interest what did you use on the hood?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nothing. Just washed/rinsed as was the rest of the car, left to dry naturally. Was in very good condition.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nicely presented detail, well done:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Nothing. Just washed/rinsed as was the rest of the car, left to dry naturally. Was in very good condition.


do you have Field Glaze? this works well on hoods


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> do you have Field Glaze? this works well on hoods


Nope 

Cleaning is fine, no fancy products here


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah but what i meant was that Field Glaze will slightly darken it and add a certain degree of protection


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ooooo, wow!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

was just offering some friendly advice - i wont bother next time


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Aye. I've never had a problem with how I treat Fabric Hoods, so why should I need a solution?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

it cracks me up when you two wind each other up, its like a father and his cheeky son.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

but you didnt treat this one?

I give up, was just trying to help!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Am only messing. I've never really done anything special with Fabric Hoods, other than washing them normally. I've cleaned one which I had to use APC + Brush, and then Wet Vac. Previously have used the Autoglym Kit, which was good, although I found no advantage over just washing normally.

TBH, never tried Field Glaze, and from past experience I believe its pretty damn expensive.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Great work Gaz, correction looks spot on 

Another happy client.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking detail Gaz hope you minded those arches now!!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice correction work Gaz and a very wet finish. Good job :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice job there mate! looks cracking!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Excellent turn around with some cracking results..........:thumb: 

Between yourself and Clark I am looking for some advice if possible? I am detailing a 3 Series 03 plate Cabriolet this Saturday buffer: ) and I have purchased the Autoglym Kit, any tips? I am worried about washing this roof normally? I can see in one of your pics that you didn't get any foam on it at the beginning of the wash process?

Also how tough is the BMW paint? I assume it's as hard as VAG paint if not harder?

Any tips would be appreciated.......:thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice work Gaz :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice Gaz cracking results there wee man!


----------



## whitewing (Feb 10, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## raider56 (May 3, 2007)

Thats a cracker, lucky man the owner!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

top work  think the wheel brush is a must buy


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice work Gaz, a good proper outing for you on this one eh?

Cracking results and I bet you really enjoyed it.

Have to say, you really must get your finger nails cut. Could cause some potential interior damage big chap.

Great result:thumb:


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> top work  think the wheel brush is a must buy


they are a very good brush while they last, used once a week at the most and it didnt last 4 months  but for £8 not to bad over all

Gaz, as always.. another top write up from you.. that car looks fantastic !!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

very nice indeed chap:thumb:


----------



## footballtaz1 (Jan 13, 2008)

How come no before shots?? just can not understand how you can spend 18 hours cleaning a car?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

What do you mean, no before shots? Of the car? TBH, it was clean, not particularly dirty.

I didn't spend 18 hours cleaning it, only 3 or 4 cleaning, the rest was all machine polishing/correction etc.


----------



## footballtaz1 (Jan 13, 2008)

14 hours to machine polish/correction you must have long brews


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope. Very hard paint, each section taking 2, some 3 hits at around 3-5 minutes a hit. Takes quite a while!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

footballtaz1 said:


> 14 hours to machine polish/correction you must have long brews


14 hours is nothing!

I spent 25 hours machine polishing a GT3 a year or two ago and at least 17 or 18 of that was machine work!

You can do it quickly or you can do it properly.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> 14 hours is *nothing*!
> 
> You can do it *quickly* or you can do it properly.


Are you trying to say I didn't do it properly?


----------



## footballtaz1 (Jan 13, 2008)

just hard to believe it takes that long to polish a car, so what is the difference to a valet and what u guys (kids in your case do)? thinking of having mine done just sounds a lot of money when I can have a valet for £80.00


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Are you trying to say I didn't do it properly?


Not at all, you obviously chose to take it that way 

What i'm saying is that its easy to spend 15 hours + correcting the paintwork if a car is bad enough, despite what some people seem to think


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

If you have a valet for around £80, it will still look like the befores of this car after. IE, scratches, swirl marks etc.

Paintwork Correction restores the paintwork to a perfect finish, as it should be.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> Not at all, you obviously chose to take it that way
> 
> What i'm saying is that its easy to spend 15 hours + correcting the paintwork if a car is bad enough, despite what some people seem to think


Yeah. I'm booking corrections over 2 days now, purely because its such a squeeze to fit it into a day.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> If you have a valet for around £80, it will still look like the befores of this car after. IE, scratches, swirl marks etc.
> 
> Paintwork Correction restores the paintwork to a perfect finish, as it should be.


or to 90%+ as this one was  (your words not mine!)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

True true. Although, I can't correct scuffs and scratches down to the metal (yet)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm just messing!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I know.

All of these are adding up to biscuits + coffee when I come up to PB soon 

Oops, shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> I know.
> 
> All of these are adding up to biscuits + coffee when I come up to PB soon
> 
> Oops, shouldn't have said that.


doesnt bother me, i'll be too busy detailing and just ignore you


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

A valeter will spend an hour if that running a Rotary over a car, not really caring about the true finish, as long as it looks half decent.

Better than when it came out of the showroom, or the factory infact. 99% of vehicles will leave the factory/dealership with defects as they aren't cared for properly from the beginning!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Clark said:


> doesnt bother me, i'll be too busy detailing and just ignore you




Cheeky sod!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Take a look at this detail for an example of crap dealer prep:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=55940

or this one:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52497

or this one:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49392

As i say, the list goes on to prove you wrong


----------



## footballtaz1 (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks clark will have a look


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

£400 is cheap for a detail anyways


----------



## h9scw (Aug 8, 2006)

One of my mates is a valeter for the local Evans Halshaw....their remit is clean it, polish it and do it quick. They don't care if there are swirls/scratches or tar...as long as it looks good for the average punter. I'd imagine 99% of the members on here have improved the finish of their cars paintwork since its purchase...whether it was factory fresh or on its umpteenth owner.

Top job on the beemer....have wet sanded a scuff on the bumper of the wifes landrover after filling the deeper scars with touch up...worked out ok, but it took a fair bit of time with the PC to get the gloss back.(Although I think my 1800 grit was a bit harsh )
Did the RDS disappear completely or just well masked?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there Gaz!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Is this still Gaz's thread?

I've commented before Gaz what a cracking job there.

Hopefully back on track eh?

JOHN:thumb:


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

nice one gaz - not read one of your details before. very impressed.

matt


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work finish looks great :thumb:


----------



## Deano_Deano (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work Gaz :thumb: impressed


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Top work as usual. Shame more yoofs don't use their time as wisely as yourself :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice one Gaz, it's the best detail/correction I've seen you post :thumb:


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent detail which I got a link from on bmwland where I read you are still at school - don't mean that to sound patronising but if this is the case then that makes it even better. I am sure you know far more than many and certainly far far more than me. I'd be well pleased if you did my car to that standard.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Excellent Work Gaz :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

18hrs the 7YO Detailer said did you fall asleep for a few in between :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The cheeky sod!

Well after about 9, I went home and had about 8 hours sleep. Then back to detail the final 9 hours


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Another cracking job Gaz :thumb: 

Always makes me laugh when some people still can't get to grips with the skill and effort it takes to get a vehicle properly clean and corrected. :lol: 

Also, detail and valet are just words.... it's the environment the person is in, and their personal skills and work ethics that make the difference. Ask Valet Magic for example, is that a valet or detail? It's both, just done well :thumb: 

Well done chap :thumb: :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Very very nice detail! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10999

A reminder of the rules for those who've either forgotten or couldn't be ar5ed to read em.


----------

